# Horse lover from wisconsin here!



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey everyone  My name is Patriot/iloverascal777. Horses are my passion and I want to have a career with them someday; most likely as a trainer or riding instructor. I hope to make some new friends on here and join in your discussions! 

~Patriot


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello from Ohio. What a unique name!


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi! Hehe thanks I get that a lot  The horse in your avatar picture is beautiful.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That is Dallas. I don't own him anymore. : (


----------



## ACNeumann (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome!! 

Where are you in WI?? There are a few of us down here in Southern Wisconsin (Madison area)! What type of riding do you do? Are you starting to teach lessons now or just taking them yourself? Do you own or lease?!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Go Wisconsin! I'm from Wisconsin too...but way up north. =D Welcome to the forum. =)


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Yess another wisconsin rider!! Welcome!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Me too, me too.!! I am 30min north of Madison. Welcome


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wisconsin rocks!!  lol I'm in northern wisconsin right by the tip of lake superior. I'm only 13 lol I don't train anyone yet..but I've been working on training techniques with my best friend and her new horse. It's pretty fun  I'm a western rider. Mainly just fun riding/trail riding. I don't compete or anything. I don't have my own horse, but I have a super strong bond with my best friend's horse Rascal!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!! Finally another Wisconsinite from up north. I'm not quite that far up north...but I do have some family/friends who live way up there.


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Woot for Wisconsinites!!  lol.


----------



## ACNeumann (Jul 4, 2010)

iloverascal777 said:


> Woot for Wisconsinites!!  lol.


I agree!!!! Nice to show people that even though we live way up here "in the north" we still have great horses and great people!!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

ACNeumann said:


> I agree!!!! Nice to show people that even though we live way up here "in the north" we still have great horses and great people!!


Agreed! =D


----------

